# Durabond Taping



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

Have been taping with durabond(high denisty 90),Doing modural homes.In the last month the tape been saging in the joint.The joints are tight,would like any imput.


----------



## Mr. Mud Man (Oct 9, 2009)

There are several reasons you can get sagging, gaps, mud too thin, not pulling the tape tight enough… I'd try using your mud a little bit thicker and see if that helps, or since you're running hot mud anyway, you could just use mesh. :thumbsup:


----------



## big george (Feb 7, 2009)

Mr. Mud Man said:


> There are several reasons you can get sagging, gaps, mud too thin, not pulling the tape tight enough… I'd try using your mud a little bit thicker and see if that helps, or since you're running hot mud anyway, you could just use mesh. :thumbsup:


 Always used paper tape,but tried the mesh on two houses just on the flats.Just sanded the first one and looks perfect.Back to paper vs mesh, will the mesh hold as good as the paper.(these are modulars homes witch will be moved around alot).


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

big george said:


> Always used paper tape,but tried the mesh on two houses just on the flats.Just sanded the first one and looks perfect.Back to paper vs mesh, will the mesh hold as good as the paper.(these are modulars homes witch will be moved around alot).


Last project I did using durabond ..... Wide mesh tape coated with durabond then 2-3 coats of Green Lid on top. 

They say it is a stronger seam and has over 7000 pounds of strength. Just on the flats though .... No inside corners.

It was a pretty fast system .... I was working by myself so the one big time killer was mixing for me. Next time I will hire a laborer to mix.


----------

